

Google as a password cracker - mcxx
http://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2007/11/16/google-as-a-password-cracker/

======
jey
There's a well-known effective attack using "rainbow tables" that's _far_ more
reliable than the crude approach of just Googling for the hash. There's tons
of rainbow table based cracking services for MD5 on the web. Just google for
"Rainbow Table MD5 Crack" or "RainbowCrack MD5".

This is just yet another reason to salt your passwords with bits from a good
random source.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_table>

~~~
juanpablo
The "randomess" of your salt is irrelevant. With rainbow tables you will find
_every_ letters+digits combination shorter than X chars. So what really
matters is if your salt is long enough.

------
maxwell11
I want an acoount at webmail.rr.com,i cant bcos i could not register.here is
my email address maxwell_barry09@yahoo.com.pls send me the username and
password. thanks

